# IMI Council tax



## pennine10

Has anyone appealed about the amount of IMI (Council tax) they are paying.
I have a three bedroom town house with a garage in Burgau. In 2010, I was paying 840 Euros. This year I'm being required to pay 1000 Euros, a 16 %
increase. The Camra are saying that my house increased in value.
The multiplication factor also increased from 0.35 to 0.4.
I would be interested to know if anyone has appealed and how they went about it
or any other comments.


----------



## MrBife

pennine10 said:


> Has anyone appealed about the amount of IMI (Council tax) they are paying.
> I have a three bedroom town house with a garage in Burgau. In 2010, I was paying 840 Euros. This year I'm being required to pay 1000 Euros, a 16 %
> increase. The Camra are saying that my house increased in value.
> The multiplication factor also increased from 0.35 to 0.4.
> I would be interested to know if anyone has appealed and how they went about it
> or any other comments.


The multiplication factor you can do nothing about as its set by central government. They do re evaluate the patromonial value of the property from time to time (usually after building works and always after a change of ownership). They write a letter at that time to confirm their assesment of the new value and you have a limited time period in which to register a complaint.

The letter says clearly that unless they hear from you they will assume you are 100% happy with the new valuation, which makes it then very hard to suddenly say you are not at a later date.

If you are a non resident then this letter may have gone to your fiscal rep who may not have forwarded it.

In fairness about 1000 euros a year sounds about right, we pay about the same for a similar spec house.


----------



## pennine10

*Imi*



MrBife said:


> The multiplication factor you can do nothing about as its set by central government. They do re evaluate the patromonial value of the property from time to time (usually after building works and always after a change of ownership). They write a letter at that time to confirm their assesment of the new value and you have a limited time period in which to register a complaint.
> 
> The letter says clearly that unless they hear from you they will assume you are 100% happy with the new valuation, which makes it then very hard to suddenly say you are not at a later date.
> 
> If you are a non resident then this letter may have gone to your fiscal rep who may not have forwarded it.
> 
> In fairness about 1000 euros a year sounds about right, we pay about the same for a similar spec house.


Hi Mr Bife,

Thanks for your reply.
What I find hard to accept is that much larger houses in the immediate area
pay a lot less than I do.
Also in the current climate how can the camra say that my house has increased in value.


----------



## morro

*I.M.I. extension*

I bought my house in 2006 and had 6 years free - a couple of years ago I had an email saying there was a 2 year extension! Now I am concerned that is it automatic or do you have to fill in any forms? I do not want any nasty shocks next april!!


----------



## canoeman

pennine10 said:


> Hi Mr Bife,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> What I find hard to accept is that much larger houses in the immediate area
> pay a lot less than I do.
> Also in the current climate how can the camra say that my house has increased in value.


Could be they've not been sold recently and although bigger might well not have the amenities that you have.
Although we all refer to IMI as rates they are a Government tax administered by the Financas department, not Camra.
There are a lot of factors that affect IMI value, in your paperwork you should have a IMI document from Financas that shows, ownership, article numbers, address, neighbours, floors, areas, detached, garage, pool, c/h etc.

The IMI value is based on these factors and has nothing to do with it's market value. As Mr Bife said if you didn't appeal when the assessment was done, you can't do much about it, unless the information they've based valuation is wrong, then you might have a chance. 
So you need to find or get a copy from Financas so you can check information.

patromonial value


----------



## MrBife

morro said:


> I bought my house in 2006 and had 6 years free - a couple of years ago I had an email saying there was a 2 year extension! Now I am concerned that is it automatic or do you have to fill in any forms? I do not want any nasty shocks next april!!


Not heard before of anyone in Portugal getting an email from Financas (but maybe you are in Spain as it says in your profile - maybe they do there??).

If you are in Portugal then login to the Financas website and check the exact fiscal status for your property. (You need to apply for a password to be sent by post).

http://www.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/pt/home.action


----------



## morro

*I.m.i.*



MrBife said:


> Not heard before of anyone in Portugal getting an email from Financas (but maybe you are in Spain as it says in your profile - maybe they do there??).
> 
> If you are in Portugal then login to the Financas website and check the exact fiscal status for your property. (You need to apply for a password to be sent by post).
> 
> Portal das Finanças


Thanks I will do that - I live in Portugal and I do get emails from the Financas!


----------

